# The Jackie-Boy drama continues (medroxyprogesterone acetate)



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi! So, i got jack neutered. He is still mean. :crying tonight, i tried to move him away from my foot (he was going to claw the crap out of it) and he bit me HARD and wouldn't let go. Luckily i wear gloves when i'm with him and have begun carrying a spray bottle too. I sprayed him in the face for the first time and he didn't seem to like it. he backed off, slunk away, and watched me for a while before coming over to apologize. He was quite a bit sweeter after that and i saw him think about biting me another time, but he didn't do it. i still don't trust him though. Ok, so he can't live in that room forever, but i am so afraid to put him back outside. especially now that we've bonded. if i put him out, i'll have to wear armor and carry a spray bottle every time i go in the yard because he will follow me around and attack my feet if he doesn't like where i am going, and he will sit in my lap and bite if he's excited, and he will definitely attack the kittens when they get in my lap. so, here's my new thought. has anyone tried medroxyprogesterone acetate for an aggressive male cat? I am reading that it can curb aggression. that would be so great. catching him for a shot every 3-4 months might not be fun, but it's better than being attacked or having to relocate him to an undesirable location. any thoughts?

allison


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions but I do have a Thank You. I'm lucky the two cats I adopted never had behavior problems. Thank You for caring for cranky old Jack


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sorry, but that's a question for your vet. I thank you for helping this cat.


----------

